

Better Word Highlighting in Diffs - schneidmaster
https://github.com/blog/1885-better-word-highlighting-in-diffs

======
kbar13
woohoo! my wish has been fulfilled

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8214995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8214995)

